# Anzac Day At Kens



## jayse (11/4/04)

I think if were gunna be sitting around talking beer all afternoon it will be quite simple for us to do a simple allgrain brew with the MLT and copper washer.
all you need else is a piece of hose.

too brew or not too brew that is the question.

it won't require much attention.

i propose these apointments 
ken sanitation supervisor
jayse HLT and final CFC supervisor
some new brewers to mash tun supvisors
and batz and BBB to boil supervisors

anyone else gets malt and hops measurements and malt crushing.

kens got enough stuff to make the recipe up on the day.
i propose a robust porter.
i'll bring same carafa type 2 for the roasted malt additions

anyway good idea or not?

jayse


----------



## Batz (11/4/04)

BBB and I have to boil the supervisors ??? :blink: :unsure: h34r: 
Who r they


----------



## dicko (12/4/04)

Boil Supervisor!!!!!!!!!!!

Well ! I will have to wear my hat.

Or Batz's definition means that we might be riding brooms to Ken's Anzac Day h34r: 

Male brew Witches enjoying themselves.

:chug: :chug:


----------



## joecast (12/4/04)

jayse said:


> some new brewers to mash tun supvisors


 i propose the title "mash paddle captain"


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

i'll bring the fire and brimstone also.
maybe some crows feet.
or maybe will just boil the wort will see.

cheers jayse
waiting till dave opens to get my amarillo and start a brew.


----------



## Batz (12/4/04)

I can see by the poll I will fit in well with those attending

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## GMK (12/4/04)

If everyone is willing to help and contribute - we can do an All Grain beer.

We could also, do one to fit into the steve nicholls mash paddle competition - enter as an Aussie homebrewer Team compilation.

I will ahve to get my act together.

Will need to choose a suitable recipee...

Who is up for it...


----------



## ozdevil (12/4/04)

hey i will be supervisor of the looker onerers as i have no clue on all grain beers as being a newbie with only 2 brews under my name

anyway its starting to sound like it is going to be a top day at gmks and i am totally looking forward to it

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (12/4/04)

glad to see your up for it ken.
will just make it simple no need for any flashy setup but you will need you CFC working or you could make up you herms coil and use it for a imersion chiller on the day.
let me now if you need any connections to finish of a cooler.
or alternatively i could bring one of my CFCs' which are all ready plumbed.

to late for anymore entries for the mash paddle even if he did take such a brew i reckon it would be deducted points straight from the start for not being based on a individuals skills as the comp is intended.
so it would never make it to the second round for that reason.

we could do a mountian goat pale ale type beer with your cryer malt and crystal hops. 
you really need ale malt for either a mash paddle beer or my suggestion of robust porter.

anyway iam willing to do my bit.
so far its 6 against 2 for brewing.

happy brew times ahead 
jayse


----------



## GMK (13/4/04)

OK...

I will start getting everything ready...
Here is a list of amlts i have...
roast Barley, Black Malt, Crystal rye & Xtal Malt, cararoma 3, caramunich 1,
Ale malt, cryer malt, wheat malt.

Hops - must have 10 different varieties except FUGGLES...even have some chinook.

i like the sound of the skunk fart...open to suggestions - should we have a poll.


----------



## Boots (13/4/04)

I'm hoping to be able to rock up, but probably won't be able to make it for the whole day - been away worknig over a few weekends lately, so I'm beginning to forget what my daughter looks like..... and who is that woman that keeps hanging around my house ??

Besides, I need to get my hops off Ken !! And I need a new coloured picture to stick on my beer fridge (only Ken will get that one)  

Hope to see you guys there


----------



## wee stu (13/4/04)

This mash stuff is a total mystery to me, so I'll do what I'm told and go were I'm pointed (within reason).

Does this change the start time, 'cos there's more work to be done?


----------



## GMK (13/4/04)

Start time...

What does every one want - i can accomadate from 11-00am.

But, the earlier the better if we are going to brew.

I have run out of EKG Hops - can someone bring some up.

Jayse,

What recipee are we doing - do you want to do a theakstons AG or a thomas hardy barley wine or a skunk fart.

I like the sound of the first 2.
Then i should be able to mail a bottle out to those who helped out in the brew.

Ken....


----------



## jayse (13/4/04)

GMK said:


> What recipee are we doing - do you want to do a theakstons AG or a thomas hardy barley wine or a skunk fart.


 don't really like the idea of trying to clone those two big beers you mentioned ken.
To make it easy i wouldn't try and make a big OG wort.
just stick with a basic pale ale that you can ferment with any ale yeast you have.
or you could do a steam beer with the 2112 easily.
just use the cryer malt, some crystal malt and those american hops santium, crystal and ahtanum together.
this beer will be along the same lines as my APA.
with the T.O.P it involves other sugars in the boil and the barley wine takes much more effort to brew.

anyway thats my thoughts, keep it simple.

cheers jayse


----------



## Batz (13/4/04)

I am cool with the brews , but an early start i think is the go


----------



## ben_sa (13/4/04)

Shit, i have been looking at this thread, Im like Who the heck is Ken, I only knew him as GMK, hahaha

Well id love to see a AG demo, Like Wee Stu, Im a amateur though, BUt this might be the stepping stone we both need 

We could all throw a few gold coins in and that way we could grab a bottle each once its all finished??? sound ok?

So we're bringing some salad's/meat??? and some gold coins 

Ben

PS: do you need any bottles Ken? I could bring some up if you intend on bottling it to send out, I have a shitload of crown lager bottles i dont mind sacrificing


----------



## GMK (14/4/04)

Crown larger bottles sounds excellent.

I really need some - just put down a partial Barley wine - it is huge will take/pay for all the crownies you want to get rid of...


----------



## ben_sa (14/4/04)

did u want me to bring some for our all grain brew that we're doing on anzac day though???

I will work out how many i have/can spare

Ben


----------



## wee stu (14/4/04)

If you need bottles I have fair few Hahn premium stubbies clogging up part of the shed.

Mate who used to brew gave me them, and he's hassling me for the large wooden crates they came in!

Need a good bleach bath, they were in his shed a while before coming to mine! - but I can get them ready for Anzac day if wanted. I think there's over a hundred.


----------



## ozdevil (14/4/04)

Gday All

My chueffuer has informed me that she doesnt want to make up a salad or a huge desert but she would like to make a specialty of hers which is Bananas wrapped in Bacon if you all would like to try or that she Will supply a cheesecake or similar from the cheesecake shop

oh by the way for those in the North who want a chueffuer driver pick them up and bring them home at the end of the day is more then welcome

I have room in the back of my vechile for 3 people

Just PM if you require a lift and first in best dressed

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

I'd love a ride ozdevil.
what time are you gunna stick around till. Iam one of those blokes who usually like being the last to leave and scrape up every moment of brew talk i can.
anyway if you need to leave early you will beable to drag me away somehow.

cheers jayse (i'll PM my address)


----------



## ozdevil (14/4/04)

Jayse

Mate I dont mind when i get on the drink I am usually last to leave as well and usually the first to arrive....And it all depends on the company and the beer as well if its good companyand beer then theres no hassles if its bad company and beer then hey i leave early then head to the nearest pub 

But i am pretty sure we will be in some good company and beer so we will be there to the end..

looking forward to such a great day with everyone i am sure its going to be a pearler and Batz will be wanting to move to sa just becuase we are all a bunch of nice guys

Anyway cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## ozdevil (14/4/04)

seeing that i am a newbie and it seems that its going to be an all grain brew and i have no idea on brewing all grain beer.... i better dedicate myself the appointment of chief supervisor of beer tasting

So soon as everyone arrives can donate a stubbie, long neck or an imperial pint for me to Taste but preferably long neck would be very much appreciated of there finest brew  

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## ben_sa (14/4/04)

Hey Ozdevil, 
A lift for me and the missus would be absolutely smashing mate!
How north are u talking? im in Paralowie..... opposite the white horse inn 

Ill throw you a few brews or some $$ for fuel, whichever you prefer (beers i bet)


Let me know if this is ok mate
Ben


----------



## ozdevil (14/4/04)

Gday Ben

how far north well with in easy reach to where i live... so anyone thinking i will drive to bloody boobieowie then they have another shock

Seriosly thou Ben i live in Pooraka and paralowie aint to far into the sunset so there is no trouble in picking you up

mate we will worry about fuel costs on the day it just depends how pub runs i may need

just PM me your addy Ben so i know where to pick you up
@all

the 3 seats i had availble are taken unless plans do change and someone pulls out

now i just hope the chueffer doesnt pull out

So ozdevils beer crew :
Jayse
Ben_SA
mrs Ben_SA
MR and MRS ozdevil

I can see the trip back being a funny old trip back i am starting to think what these lady's have got themselves in for

As Big KEv would say I'm Excited


cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (14/4/04)

i can see it now.
three gents in the back seat singing beer songs all the way back to town.

jayse


----------



## ozdevil (14/4/04)

I am also wondering wether Ken knows what he is in for when we all arrive in Lyndoch.. lyndoch may never be the same again  and the ahber's may never be allowed to return to the township


Oh didnt Batz leave for his batz world tour today?

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## GMK (15/4/04)

Oz devil....

I like the sound of these Banana and Bacon wraps.

I think my wife likes the idea of having some other ladies around.


----------



## jayse (15/4/04)

maybe they can make the beer?

come to a decision on the recipe yet GMK?
i like the cryer malt and american hop combo idea myself.
ie santium, crystal and ahtunum.

iam hanging. anyway we have 12 votes so does this mean 12 brewers are coming.


jayse


----------



## ozdevil (15/4/04)

> iam hanging. anyway we have 12 votes so does this mean 12 brewers are coming.



hmmmmm thats 12 votes but that only means we have 11 brewers 1 beer taster

That beer taster happens to be myself and self elected chief supervisor beer taster at that   

cheers
cheif supervisor beer taster


----------



## GMK (15/4/04)

Jayse

I would like to find a thomas hardy barley wine clone recipee...


----------



## GMK (15/4/04)

I have a couple of recipees - but need some stuff.
10kg of Marris Otter

Jayse
Grumpys have a sack of Marris for 82.50...
Can you get some for the same - do you want to go halves in a sack.

Ken...


----------



## Jazman (15/4/04)

try monk he has haylcon by tf it is a similar floor style malt


----------



## big d (15/4/04)

and someone please take a digital camera along so we can all share the days events.
should be a good one fellas.
see ya in june

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (15/4/04)

thats pretty much the same price everywhere GMK.
sorry iam all stocked up for a month or two.
I haven't any barley wine recipes.
but from my understanding to do a full all grain one would take at least twice as long as a average beer.

cheers jayse


----------



## GMK (15/4/04)

OK...

If that will take longer - i am going to do a
" Bateman's Dark Mild" 
Need 140gms Torried wheat
and 65gms of Goldins unless i substitute challenger.

Ken...


----------



## jayse (16/4/04)

I can bring some goldings.
but i still think doing a somewhat original recipe with what you have got is the go instead of coping a clone recipe down to a tea.

just my thoughts.
jayse


----------



## GMK (16/4/04)

I thought that with this being my first AG Brew - following a recipee would be good.

You can also help me with promash.
I will pick up the torrified wheat from grumpys tommorrow.
Do you have any Marris otter ?


----------



## jayse (16/4/04)

no MO.
I used it all last week in a pale ale.



jayse


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/4/04)

Thomas Fawcet floor malted Halcyon (very similar to Maris Otter) $70/sack to any AHBer

Jovial Monk


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/4/04)

$70 delivered to Perth?


----------



## GMK (18/5/04)

Anzac Day Brew

OK Guys...hear is the update on the brew.
Fermented in the primary ubtil tonight.
Primary placed in the laundry trough half with water.
Temp stayed round 18-20.
Took three days for the air lock to bubble.
Then krausen bubbled through air lock.
Racked to CC Cube tonight - SG stabilised around 1011.
Cant remember OG - think it was around 1065....

Tasted it prior to CC Cube...really excellent - 

Jayse - no dry hopping needed in this 666.
Will leave for 2-4 weeks in fridge at 4 degrees cc.
Then hope to bottle in pet and stubbies.

Steps fixed 2 weeks ago and still holding up- Hopefully Pr1me PROOF...
:lol:


----------



## jayse (18/5/04)

sounds great GMK i was a little worried about the amount of yeast pitched but the attenuation tells that it went well.
the brew only needs 4 weeks so will look forward to tasting in june.

no dry hops needed in this beer thats for sure.

the og started at 1.085 when the hydrometer was not broken but when it came to later when we topped it up with extra water the thing was busted so don't really know the og but according to promash dillution it is 1.065

cheers Jayse


----------



## Batz (18/5/04)

Looking forward to it


----------

